
Large Naked Statues of Trump Popping Up in US Cities - ninjakeyboard
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/large-naked-statues-donald-trump-192313427.html
======
bill45
This site's scrolling is very broken for me on mobile. Everyone I scroll down
it just jerks back to the top. I don't know how major sites mess it to so
totally.

So is something funny like this considered political speech? Does it go
through a PAC or anything like that?

------
dsq
Now just imagine it was a nonclad representation of HRC popping up all over.
The horror at the depths of chauvinism! The righteous pundits expressing their
outrage! Darkness draping itself over our urban settings...

